# Is a heater needed



## crowntail lover (Apr 25, 2009)

*Is a heater needed in a tank/bowl?*


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Not necessarily but if the room where the betta is keptt is cold then a heater is definitely needed.


----------



## Campbell (Apr 12, 2009)

Your tank needs to be at least 75. If it's under that or the temp is constantly changing a heater is a very good idea.


----------



## crowntail lover (Apr 25, 2009)

Thanks. 
I dont know what I was thinking.... I knew that! : p


----------



## Cody (Dec 22, 2007)

You need a heater. 

Best MINIMUM temperature I have found is 78F. I have kept all my tanks with bettas around 84F, though.


----------



## JingleAllTheWay (Mar 21, 2009)

I'd say if it is less than 75 you need one. My tank usually stays at 74 degrees as of late, but it is getting warmer so it's now around 76. My only worry is that when the middle of summer hits it will reach way above eighty.


----------



## dukie1346 (Mar 22, 2009)

My tank stays at a constant 76-77 degrees.


----------



## crowntail lover (Apr 25, 2009)

I measured the temp of the vace. And it was 78f.


----------



## MarieBettaMom (Apr 22, 2009)

What do you do when the temp is mid-80s and up?

Is it ok to drop an ice cube in the tank to cool it down? Well, maybe some ice cubes in a plastic baggie, unless the ice cube is made with preconditioned water.


----------



## whitedevil (Apr 24, 2009)

NO dont drop an ice cub into a tank!!!!!!!!

you will shock your fish to death. frozen water in a chunk, it moves around spreading that cold all over the tank.

Bettas are a true tropical fish, where they come from their water temps range from low 70's to upper 80's depending on the depth of the puddle they are stuck in( yes stuck not choice), the monsoon rains elevate water levels and regulate the temps if the water and the fish move out and swim around the new streams and ponds that the rains create. They are territorial but thats out the window when in a bigger environment.

My betta is at a constant 79 degrees due to his tank mates needing a pinpoint temp setting of 79 degrees


----------



## JingleAllTheWay (Mar 21, 2009)

I've actually heard you can drop ice cubes in.
Anyone else know about this?


----------



## Chicklet (Feb 9, 2009)

> I've actually heard you can drop ice cubes in.
> Anyone else know about this?


It's fine I have done it many times, 
Just don't put to many in at once if your gonna let it melt in the tank,,

I use frozen pop bottles full of water for my larger tanks (5 gallons & up) all the time, and ice cubes for my smaller tanks, you can put the ice cubes in bags, 

Just watch the temp, then remove the bag or bottle once the desired temp is reached,


----------



## JingleAllTheWay (Mar 21, 2009)

Is it OK to use ice cubes that aren't made of treated water?
Or I guess that is why you would use the bag.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I think I'd use the bag.


----------



## Kim (Apr 30, 2008)

I keep my bettas at 80 degrees. I'd use treated water or a bag for ice cubes if you need to use them. I have used them before but not for my bettas because the bettas seem to be fine even if the temperature rises to undesirable levels provided it slowly cools down. My other fish just stayed away from them.


----------



## Chicklet (Feb 9, 2009)

Sometimes if i'm in a hurry or just being plain lazy, i have throw in untreated ice cubes, I've never had any problems, granted it was never very many at once, But again everyone's water is different, So you do need to take that into account,.
If you plan on doing this many times, then treated is definitely the way to go. 
be sure to mark the bags that has the treated ice cubes in it, (may not taste very good 
Bags and bottles are definitely the safest way to go.

But I really wouldn't worry too much about the odd untreated ice cube..


----------



## Nataku (Feb 22, 2009)

Bettas don't like being cold, but they can tolerate higher temperatures quite well. There's a breeder I know around where I live that breeds chiclids and bettas (obviously not in the same tanks). The store he owned was burned down in an accidental fire, and while they rebuilt all the fish were housed outdoors in greenhouses. The fish have lived (and thrived) outdoors for a summer in Florida. For those of you not familar with the climate around here, 95-105 degree weather for several monthes of the year means that those tanks got pretty toasty.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I'm glad that you said what you did about bettas tolerating high temperatures, Nataku, because my bedroom is quite toasty right now. Our air won't be turned on until it gets a little warmer and we really need it (to save on the utility bill).


----------



## Kim (Apr 30, 2008)

My heater malfunctioned one time before I replaced the darn thing, and 2 of my bettas were sitting in 90 degree water. They were fine, just a little more active then normal.


----------



## MarieBettaMom (Apr 22, 2009)

I've noticed increased activity since introducing my VisiTherm Stealth heater into George's tank. And I _think_ his color is more vibrant too !!! Do you think color changes with temperature change? Or am I just imagining this?


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I think their colors do brighten up in warmer water.


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

for tanks larger than 2 gallons then yes.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I don't have a heater in anything less than 2 gallons.


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

That's because there is no heater for tanks smaller than 2 gallons, I wish they did, they have small filters but not heaters, if they did betta bowls would work.


----------



## froglady (Apr 12, 2009)

Thats what I do Chicklet. summer gets very hot in our home, and the frozen water bottles work excellent. to keep the fish comfortable.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I think we were discussing heaters. lol


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

LOL, tropical fish!!! We don't want to chill our betta's butts off, or tail which ever way you want to look at it


----------

